# which is the best back to upgrade path method ?



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

for the life ofme i cant seem to make heads or tails of how o should get my blessed bionic back to upgrade state. I have seen three. which is the best......what did you use?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Just flash the 902 fxz


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/10442-902-bionic-path-saver-and-restoreroot-utility/


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

i chesse caked will that (the fxz) work.......also o heard dhackers thing had errors.....did you run in to any?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

PM sent


----------

